# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  2007-2010 JK Front Brake Caliper Hoses and Both Wheel Speed Sensors

## bob

Got a letter today, certain of the above noted MY JK's have had the warranty on those items bumped from 3yr/36k to 15yr/unlimited miles.
It is because some of these may have or have had "a brake fluid leak coming from the front wheel opening area". Covered now and in the future, plus reimbursement possible if you have already had it done. Not a recall though, so no repairs unless the above happens. Not sure that's the best approach to a potential brake fluid leak, but at least it is covered.

----------

